# Melbourne



## stoorob

Hi,

Can anyone suggest some good real estate sites for Melbourne?

What are the good (affluent) areas, from what I've heard the east of the city is better in this regard.

Cheers,

Stu


----------



## Wanderer

You could say that the more affluent suburbs are in an arc from the Yarra River around to the Princess highway and a few places not so far outside of the arc, though the affluence lessens the further out you go but you get a broader affluent semi-rural lifestyle.
At the other end of the rainbow is the regeneration of inner city areas that occurs and quite a few inner suburbs can be a reasonable if more crowded and apartment style living choice.


----------



## cantwaittogohometooz

My brother lived in Yarraville which was nice. But the more expensive areas are Toorak, Prahran, Mont Albert, Williamstown, parts of Brunswick, Malvern, just to name a few.

Amanda


----------



## bsanor

*Fridge*

So we're moving down in August. We're looking for something in the $450/week range. Why do none of these houses have a refrigerator?! Gah! Nice, newer homes. No fridge. What's the deal? And there's no mention of washer/dryer, etc. Anyone?


----------



## priya899

MELBOURNE is the most European of Australia's cities, and while it may lack a truly stunning natural setting or in-your-face sights, its subtle charms are addictive.


priya


----------



## cantwaittogohometooz

bsanor said:


> So we're moving down in August. We're looking for something in the $450/week range. Why do none of these houses have a refrigerator?! Gah! Nice, newer homes. No fridge. What's the deal? And there's no mention of washer/dryer, etc. Anyone?


It just isn't what happens is all I can say. When I first came to the UK 10 years ago, I was suprised that they offered fridges and washers in rental properties, I have been used to having to buy them myself whe living at home in Australia.

Amanda


----------



## pencilpusher

bsanor said:


> So we're moving down in August. We're looking for something in the $450/week range. Why do none of these houses have a refrigerator?! Gah! Nice, newer homes. No fridge. What's the deal? And there's no mention of washer/dryer, etc. Anyone?


have someone in the area that could help you...check them out nice and friendly guys...call them 1300helper look for steve and he will take care of you Toorak is very nice but yeah a little off the budget... thanks


----------



## priya899

Melbourne is the second most populous city in Australia, with a metropolitan area population of approximately 3.7 million. 

Melbourne is the state capital of Victoria and is home to over 70% of all Victorians.

rgds,
priya


----------



## jeremyh

*Hello there*

There are very good sites you can find in Google. When you enter top real estate sites try to find the sites in first page because Google place them in higher rank. The higher the site the better is it for you. I find removalist in Sydney services through Google and i was benefited from it.


----------



## bsanor

*Frankston*

I think we are looking in the Seaford to Frankston area. Can anyone tell us what the utility rates usually run for a family of four? Peak-summer in Michigan our electric bills are around $200/month, and the water bills run around $150/month. Also, can anyone recommend a good American-Women expats group / social club / book club / ...?


----------



## pencilpusher

something around that area...Frankston's a good community, i'll have a check around and maybe get back on this thread... August is really getting near 
cheers

Sell Your House Privately | Know more About Us | Improved Ways to Sell Your House


----------



## bsanor

pencilpusher said:


> something around that area...Frankston's a good community, i'll have a check around and maybe get back on this thread... August is really getting near
> cheers
> 
> Thanks! We appreciate any help anyone can give. We will receive some Cultural Acclimatization training, too, so we hope to get the rest of our concerns addressed at that time. It's just very challenging for us to create a budget without knowing some of the finer points of things - such as what are these "CAP" plans with the cell phone? How does that work?


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan

You can search many real estate sites for Melbourne in online. I am sure you will find better site from there. Melbourne is an unbelievable place to live! You will love it!!! Melbourne has a pretty standard market system for renting. If you want an apartment, you look at some ads, contact the owner or agent, go have a look and if they are satisfied you can pay, and will be a good tenant, it’s yours.


----------



## pencilpusher

Reservoir is ok not so expensive... great community very special people...
nice locations will be near Gilbert Road Tram, Regent Train Station, Preston Market and High Street shopping is this front villa in great condition that is perfect for those starting out or scaling down.

Sell Without an Agent | Sell Your Own Home | Sell Your House Privately


----------



## pencilpusher

Any good news about the move to Melbourne ? 
hope you get what you are looking for. Start right and all will follow well. 
Good Day...


----------



## bsanor

Yes! 457 VISA is in the works officially as of Monday... Finalizing timing of last day of work...targeting July 22nd, but that may get pushed back to August 1-ish. So, should be landing sometime in that period.


----------



## pencilpusher

Great News Bsanor,

Hope everything comes into place and swifts through like wind on a wonderful day at the beach. 
Nice weather this time of year a bit chill but pretty nice ya. Drop by when you land, maybe get together...

cheers mate, good luck


----------

